# Musiques et film d'un Ipod a un autre



## vivi68680 (26 Novembre 2008)

BOnjour, je souhaiterais savoir comment met-on des musiques et films d'un autre ipod sur un autre ipod

J'ai emprunter l'ipod a un ami mais je n'arrive pas a mettre ses films et ses chansons dans ma bibliothèque.


----------



## Matt82 (26 Novembre 2008)

vivi68680 a dit:


> BOnjour, je souhaiterais savoir comment met-on des musiques et films d'un autre ipod sur un autre ipod
> 
> J'ai emprunter l'ipod a un ami mais je n'arrive pas a mettre ses films et ses chansons dans ma bibliothèque.



Sur Mac je ne sais pas, Sur WIndows avec iDump... il doit exister l equivalent sous Mac OS X.
Tu ne peux pas faire passer directement les fichiers de l un à l autre.


----------



## AppleGold (26 Novembre 2008)

vivi68680 a dit:


> BOnjour, je souhaiterais savoir comment met-on des musiques et films d'un autre ipod sur un autre ipod
> 
> J'ai emprunter l'ipod a un ami mais je n'arrive pas a mettre ses films et ses chansons dans ma bibliothèque.



C'est peut-être parce-que lui les a acquis (achetés) mais toi pas. Du coup, il est logique que tu ne puisses pas les copier, je pense que ce serait assimilé à du piratage. Non ?


----------



## Macadamia (26 Novembre 2008)

t'as essayé de mettre l'option "gérer manuellement la musique"(tu gère en mème temps les films) ?


----------

